# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Vritet Doda (Roland Rexhepi)

## skampin

Elbasan,vritet në atentat ish- agjenti i antidrogës
(Dërguar më: 22/07/09) Policia e Qarkut te Elbasanit thote se, autorët ishin të maskuar e të hipur në një motor. Ish-agjenti i antidroges gjeti vdekjen në spital, ndërsa policia po punon për identifikimin e kapjen e autorëve. Rexhepi ishte një nga figurat kryesore mes agjetëve që kishin goditur një sërë trafiqesh droge, dhe priste të rikthehej në radhët e policisë.

ELBASAN- Një ish-agjent i antidrogës në Drejtorinë e Policisë së Qarkut të Elbasanit është qëlluar me armë zjarri nga persona të maskuar vetëm pak metra larg banesës në lagjen Vullnetari, afër Universitetit.

Policia konfirmon se rreth orës 08.30 minuta viktima Roland Rexhepi, 42 vjec kishte dalë nga banesa me makinën kur, pak metra më tutje, autorët, 2 persona të maskuar të hipur në një motor kanë qëlluar në drejtim të 42 vjecarit me armë automatik. Në momentin e vrasjes rruga ka qenë me kalimtarë të shumtë. Autorët janë larguar menjëherë me motor, ndërsa 42 vjecari është transportuar në spitalin e qytetit.

Policia thotë se viktima, ish- agjent i antidrogës nuk ka mundur ti mbijetojë plagëve dhe ka vdekur pak minuta pasi kishte mbërritur në spital.

Një grup hetimor ka rrethuar vendin e krimit për të mbledhur provat dhe dëgjuar dëshmitë e kalimatërve të rastit, ( të cilët skanë qenë të paktë për vetë orën kur ka ndodhur krimi) për të hedhur dritë mbi autorët e vrasjes së ish- agjentit të antidrogës. Policia ka ndërmarrë një aksion për arrestimin e tyre si dhe ka ngritur postblloqe në të gjithë qytetin.

Mësohet Roland Rexhepi kishte 3 vjet që ishte larguar nga radhët e policisë për shkak të reformës. Mes kolegëve të tij ai njihej si një ndër figurat kryesore në radhët e agjentëve të antidrogës të cilët kishin marrë pjesë në një sërë operacionesh për goditjen e trafikut të drogës.

Pista e hetimit në të cilën është përqëndruar policia e qarkut të Elbasanit është ajo e një hakmarrjeje për shkak të detyrës që ai kishte kryer, ndërsa mësohet se 42 vjecari pritej të rikthehej sërish në radhët e policisë.

Në tre vitet e fundit, pasi ishte larguar nga policia Roland Rexhepi ishte marrë me punë private, të cilat sipas policisë, nuk mund të kenë lidhje me atentatin e sotëm ndaj tij.
(s.g/BalkanWeb)

----------


## skampin

Doda keshtu i therrisni ne qytetin e Elbasanit ish policin te antidroges Roland Rexhepit qe u vra sot ne mengjes.Doda njihej ne qytet per karakterin e dhunshem sidomos gjate sundimit te Edmond Kosenit pashait te Peqinit qe ma mer mendjane keto momente do e kene zene dhimbje te forta barku dhe dridhje te lehta leqesh.Doda u perjashtua nga policia se kishte te blere diplomen e universitetit gje qe i kerkohej per postin qe mbante ne polici.
me gjithe te metat qe ka pasur ngushellime prinderve te tij

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Ngushllime familjes dhe miqëve të tij.
Pa marre parasysh ato që thot skampin,që për një zyrtar shteti janë delikte e probleme të mëdha,nëse ky njeri ka kontribuar sado pak në luftimin e kësaj mordjeje (droga dhe e gjitha që lidhet me te),ai meriton rrespektin e qytetit,rrethit dhe gjithë shqiptarëve.
Hë për hë,kalorsit e vërtetë janë në frontin anti-drogë..
Mos të lejojmë që gjaku i tij të shkoj dam.
Ta luftojmë këtë mortajë që po na e tretë rininë.

----------


## projekti21_dk

E po dy rrugë ka: o të fitojë "e keqja" ( e keqja kupto: korrupsion, drogë, trafikim qeniesh njerëzore, kriminalitet... e që fatkeqësisht në trojet tona janë maft aktive e me bollëk, sa jemi në rangun e shetetve të para në botë për këto të zeza) o "anti e keqja".
Kësaj radhe paska qëlluar që "e keqja" ta vrasë "anti të keqen". E po mbi këtë bazë edhe është krijuar shteti shqiptar, prandaj që të jetojë kjo krijesë-shtet "e keqe" duhet të vrasë gjithëçka "anti"!

Familjes , miqve dhe të dashruve të tij i shpreh ngushëllime!

Një herë e përgjithmonë u vraftë " e keqja" në Trojet Tona!

----------


## skampin

> Ngushllime familjes dhe miqëve të tij.
> Pa marre parasysh ato që thot skampin,që për një zyrtar shteti janë delikte e probleme të mëdha,nëse ky njeri ka kontribuar sado pak në luftimin e kësaj mordjeje (droga dhe e gjitha që lidhet me te),ai meriton rrespektin e qytetit,rrethit dhe gjithë shqiptarëve.
> Hë për hë,kalorsit e vërtetë janë në frontin anti-drogë..
> Mos të lejojmë që gjaku i tij të shkoj dam.
> Ta luftojmë këtë mortajë që po na e tretë rininë.


po pra po ashtu eshte si thua ti por kur u kap nje sasi droge ne Elbasan ne vend qe te hidhnin drogen ne shkumbin hodhen niseshtene dhe drogen e mbajti pasha mondi me keta te antidroges se helbete ishin gjithe ato leke.eshte e çuditeshme si  ndertojne vila te medha keta antidrogsit me ato rroga mjerane qe marin. fill mbas kesaj shfaqe televizive Mond Kosenin e fluturuan per bithe jashte strukturave te policise bashke me shoket e tije se kishin shkelur ne kallo dike ne Tirane qe ishte me i forte se ata. 
korrupsioni eshte i perhapur kudo dhe me shume ne strukturat e policise ne ato vite te sundimit PSist

----------


## agas

Ne radhe te pare i shpreh ngushellime familjes se ish policit te vrare.Ketu tek ne sa here behen ndryshime te pushtetit do te behen ndryshime jo vetem ne administraten qendrore por edhe tek nepunesit e thjeshte neper rrethe.Ne keto raste  persona qe kane punuar ne radhet e policise levizen  nga vendi  i punes ose largohen nga puna fare sipas preferencave partiake te shefave.Sidomos ne rastet e largimeve nga puna per kuadro te pregatitur keto levizje jo vetem do te rrezikojne personin qe per shkak e detyres konsiderohet njeri i lig nga trafikantet,por edhe shteti do te kete mangesi ne vazhdimin e punes se kryer nga persona te tjere,qe nuk njohin te pakten zonat dhe personat ku zhvillohen aktivitetet keqberese.Une nuk e njoh personin qe humbi jeten si pasoje e atentatit,por aspiroj per vendosjen e shtetit ligjor ne shqiperi dhe sjam dakort qe kuadro qe jane korrekt ne detyre te lirohen per shkak te ashtuquajtura rreforma qe ndodhin sa here ndrohen pushtetet.Perndryshe hakmarrjet per shkak te detyres do te behen rruge,jo vetem per policet e thjeshte por edhe per shefat e tyre ,prokuroret dhe gjyqtaret.

----------


## Meriamun

Sa ne rrezik eshte jeta e punonjseve te policise ne shqiperi, nuk eshte ne asnje vend te rajonit. Ti mund te kontribosh per te kapur kriminelin, por shefi jot mbas dy javesh, mbasi han nje dreke dhe mbush xhepin me pare, ta liron, dhe hajde perballu pastaj me te. Derdh mund e djerse per drejtesi, behen ndrrime lart, te kap lapsi dhe del ne reforme. Kjo nuk eshte gje e bukur, te flakesh tutje pa i siguruar jeten, dikujt qe ka luftuar krimin.

----------


## skampin

> Ne radhe te pare i shpreh ngushellime familjes se ish policit te vrare.Ketu tek ne sa here behen ndryshime te pushtetit do te behen ndryshime jo vetem ne administraten qendrore por edhe tek nepunesit e thjeshte neper rrethe.Ne keto raste  persona qe kane punuar ne radhet e policise levizen  nga vendi  i punes ose largohen nga puna fare sipas preferencave partiake te shefave.Sidomos ne rastet e largimeve nga puna per kuadro te pregatitur keto levizje jo vetem do te rrezikojne personin qe per shkak e detyres konsiderohet njeri i lig nga trafikantet,por edhe shteti do te kete mangesi ne vazhdimin e punes se kryer nga persona te tjere,qe nuk njohin te pakten zonat dhe personat ku zhvillohen aktivitetet keqberese.Une nuk e njoh personin qe humbi jeten si pasoje e atentatit,por aspiroj per vendosjen e shtetit ligjor ne shqiperi dhe sjam dakort qe kuadro qe jane korrekt ne detyre te lirohen per shkak te ashtuquajtura rreforma qe ndodhin sa here ndrohen pushtetet.Perndryshe hakmarrjet per shkak te detyres do te behen rruge,jo vetem per policet e thjeshte por edhe per shefat e tyre ,prokuroret dhe gjyqtaret.


nuk i heq asnje presje ketije shkrimi vetem se njerezit ketu flasin pak ne ajer pa ditur asgje.
te gjitheve na intereson vendosja e ligjit te shtetit te se drejtes.

----------


## AIRLINK

skampin, o mistrec, po te kish marre ky Doda ato milionat e droges qe sipas zotnise sate i paska shite per vete, do kish ndonje vile, e jo nje hyrje te qelbur, ne ato pallatet e lagjes vullnetari qe te ze frika ti shikosh. turp te kesh ti dhe ai lideri yt i adhuruar qe i hodhi ne rruge kuadrot me te mire. harram e paci lekun e popullit. fare e keqe.

ngushellime familjes, gruas, 3 femijeve te vegjel dhe prinderve te tij
i lehte i qofte dheu

----------


## mesuesi_1

> skampin, o mistrec, po te kish marre ky Doda ato milionat e droges qe sipas zotnise sate i paska shite per vete, do kish ndonje vile, e jo nje hyrje te qelbur, ne ato pallatet e lagjes vullnetari qe te ze frika ti shikosh. turp te kesh ti dhe ai lideri yt i adhuruar qe i hodhi ne rruge kuadrot me te mire. harram e paci lekun e popullit. fare e keqe.
> 
> ngushellime familjes, gruas, 3 femijeve te vegjel dhe prinderve te tij
> i lehte i qofte dheu


nuk dua te marr pozicion se nuk e kam njohur personin por e verteta eshte qe ai jetonte ne nje pallat "hata" .... dhe nqse do kishte bo na i lek do ta kishte rregullu sadopak jetesen e familjes se tij ...

----------


## Brari

vrasesit sigurisht nuk jane engjej qe u ka rene kot ne qaf i ndjeri.. por patjeter do jen njesit gueril i mafies se droges.

uroj kapjen e shpejte te guerilsave kriminele..

heqja e denimit me vdekje i ka 1000 fishuar vdekjet e njerzve normale ne shqiperi.. e u ka dhene 1000 fish liri e demokraci e komoditet mafies e krimit..

duhet nje kushtetut e re ne shqiperi ku te perfshihet dhe denimi me vdekje..

ngushellime  familjes e shjokeve te tij me te cilet ka kryer detyren polici Rexhep..

----------


## skampin

> skampin, o mistrec, po te kish marre ky Doda ato milionat e droges qe sipas zotnise sate i paska shite per vete, do kish ndonje vile, e jo nje hyrje te qelbur, ne ato pallatet e lagjes vullnetari qe te ze frika ti shikosh. turp te kesh ti dhe ai lideri yt i adhuruar qe i hodhi ne rruge kuadrot me te mire. harram e paci lekun e popullit. fare e keqe


o kolopuçi vogel rritu dhe ca pastaj fol.Doda e ka pas shtepine ke çerdhja femijeve qe u privatizua nga policet dhe une nuk thashe qe i shiti ky kilet e droges se ishte Koseni shef policie dhe jo viktima.sa per dhunen dhe kasetofonat qe i thyheshin njerezve kokes ne kohen e Mond peqinsit vetem se kishin zerin e larte kete jane deshmitare gjithe qytetaret e Elbasanit dhe per gjobat qe i viheshin bizneseve  prap jane me shumice deshmitaret dhe kush nuk paguante rrihej sa here ta shikoshin truprojat e Mondit ne rruge.dhe ketu duhet kerkuar arsyeja e vrasjes jo ke droga leshit qe thone tv.
Mond Koseni eshte sjelle me keq se nje sundimtar serb ne Elbasan dhe atije i takonin keto plumba jo ketije truprojes qe nuk zbatonte gje tjeter veç urdherave.
sa per kuadrot me vlere qe jane pa shkolle ose me diplloma te blera nuk ka nevoje njeri aq me teper ne kete kohe.
di gje ku eshte kunati i Mondit Xhafa ti o qyrrs i vogel??po se dite ta tregoj une e ke ne burg per prostuticion.keta ishin bande e mbrojtur nga ligji dhe vetem kaq.
Doda kishte difekt dhunen jo se ishte i korruptuar dhe dashje pa dashje u perlye me punet e pista te Mond peqinsit si truproje qe ishte.

----------


## AIRLINK

> di gje ku eshte kunati i Mondit Xhafa ti o qyrrs i vogel??po se dite ta tregoj une e ke ne burg per prostuticion.keta ishin bande e mbrojtur nga ligji dhe vetem kaq.
> Doda kishte difekt dhunen jo se ishte i korruptuar dhe dashje pa dashje u perlye me punet e pista te Mond peqinsit si truproje qe ishte.


qyrrs i sat eme...kjo sa per fillim

se dyti, a nuk e hape ti muhabetin e perlyerjes se ketij ploci me drogen? ne diten e vrasjes pra, kur njeriu te pakten duhet te thote, ngushellime... e tani po dredhon, po na thua, qe jo se kishte lidhje me drogen, por ishte i dhunshem. 
Sa per dijenine e te tjereve , jo tenden, se ti qenke boll i sqarrum, po them qe Koseni megjithe difektet etike, solli rregull ne ate qytet, per here te pare njerzia linte makinat jashte naten.... dhe behet fjale per 98 e tutje. eshte kollaj te flasi  zotnia jote pas nje ekran kompjuteri per etike e trimeri, por kur valonte plumbi e dajaku rrugeve, rrije mas fustanit te grus a te mames, e dilte Doda te te mbronte ty

po hej, skan cduhen shume fjalet, eshte nje skote e caktuar robsh qe ferkojn duret pas cdo vrasjeje te bere nga mafia. ca e bejne dhe per sport se ekane jeten shume bosh e duan ta mbushin. 

shifni mos ju iki koka juj, mos rroni ne endrra, ai vend eshte kapur nga mafia, ne mos jeni perlyer, do hani ndonje plumb rikoshete

----------


## Dito

Pikesepari ngushellime familjes te te ndjerit.

Persa i perket Dode-s di te them qe vuante nga deliri i madheshtise dhe shpesh e nxorri veten hapur kundrejt eksponenteve te krimit, njekohesisht si individ nuk ishte aspak profesionist ne detyren e tij, per Dode-n kishte vetem nje menyre per te zgjidhur ceshtjen dhe ajo ishte dhuna ekstreme kundrejt kujdo.
Persa i perket korrupsionit, nuk besoj se i ndjeri kishte ndonje cope te madhe ne kekun e asaj kohe, mundohej edhe ai te mbijetonte me kohen si kushdo prej nesh.
Cudia me e madhe eshte qe si e lane kaq gjate gjalle pasi ai ishte ne kundershtim te hapur me kokat e mafies ne elbasan.

Si perfundim: Nuk ishte engjell por mbase mund te kishte jetuar nese do ishte i zgjuar.

----------


## lepurush

> Pikesepari ngushellime familjes te te ndjerit.
> 
> Persa i perket Dode-s di te them qe vuante nga deliri i madheshtise dhe shpesh e nxorri veten hapur kundrejt eksponenteve te krimit, njekohesisht si individ nuk ishte aspak profesionist ne detyren e tij, per Dode-n kishte vetem nje menyre per te zgjidhur ceshtjen dhe ajo ishte dhuna ekstreme kundrejt kujdo.
> Persa i perket korrupsionit, nuk besoj se i ndjeri kishte ndonje cope te madhe ne kekun e asaj kohe, mundohej edhe ai te mbijetonte me kohen si kushdo prej nesh.
> Cudia me e madhe eshte qe si e lane kaq gjate gjalle pasi ai ishte ne kundershtim te hapur me kokat e mafies ne elbasan.
> 
> Si perfundim: Nuk ishte engjell por mbase mund te kishte jetuar nese do ishte i zgjuar.


Dito ku ke qene ti ke antidroga se ne ministri 7 vete ishin :shkelje syri: ...
Apo ne qarkullim ...,nuk e di me dukesh si nje i qarkullimit qe ka shume miq ,dhe ne Elbasan e kishte 1 qe kishin maru bashke...

----------


## skampin

[QUOTE=AIRLINK;2345293]qyrrs i sat eme...kjo sa per fillim
nuk rrija as prapa mamit as prapa gruas se nuk kam po rrija me njeren duke ba qef
permbaju temes dhe leri ofendimet o gangster i vogel interneti,leri farat e keqija dhe te mira dhe mos bej ofendime personale.

ky eshte postimi im i pare dhe hapi dacat ta lexosh mire

Doda keshtu i therrisni ne qytetin e Elbasanit ish policin te antidroges Roland Rexhepit qe u vra sot ne mengjes.Doda njihej ne qytet per karakterin e dhunshem sidomos gjate sundimit te Edmond Kosenit pashait te Peqinit qe ma mer mendjane keto momente do e kene zene dhimbje te forta barku dhe dridhje te lehta leqesh.Doda u perjashtua nga policia se kishte te blere diplomen e universitetit gje qe i kerkohej per postin qe mbante ne polici.
me gjithe te metat qe ka pasur ngushellime prinderve te tij

----------


## AIRLINK

> po pra po ashtu eshte si thua ti por kur u kap nje sasi droge ne Elbasan ne vend qe te hidhnin drogen ne shkumbin hodhen niseshtene dhe drogen e mbajti pasha mondi me keta te antidroges se helbete ishin gjithe ato leke.eshte e çuditeshme si  ndertojne vila te medha keta antidrogsit me ato rroga mjerane qe marin. fill mbas kesaj shfaqe televizive Mond Kosenin e fluturuan per bithe jashte strukturave te policise bashke me shoket e tije se kishin shkelur ne kallo dike ne Tirane qe ishte me i forte se ata. 
> korrupsioni eshte i perhapur kudo dhe me shume ne strukturat e policise ne ato vite te sundimit PSist


me ty s'ia vlen, por sa per te thene te verteten. keto me lart jane fjalet e tua. po ti pishen u mbajte ketyre, apo ke qene dhe vete me ta? 
ky _antidrogsi_ qe u vra, ku e ka vilen pra? kaq na thuaj e jemi ne rregull

----------


## skampin

Po te jap nje keshille mos bej ofendime personale te pakten deri sa tjetri nuk po te ofendon.
sa per temen po qe se je nga Elbasani pyet dhe do te sqarohesh nga vete njerezit e tjere.
e kam thene dhe e perseris plumbin e donte Mond Peqinsi qe ka rraf dhenderrin diten e dasmes pse parakaloi makinen e policise qe hecte me 10km ne ore dhe ka lene te tjere pa testikuj jo ky antidrogsi qe kurre ska luftuar kunder droges.
dhe mua mos mu drejto me ketu ne forum.

----------


## skampin

Elbasan, arrestohen vrasësit e ish-agjentit të antidrogës
(Dërguar më: 25/07/09) Pas 72 orë hetimesh intensive nga ana e bluve të Elbasanit, kanë rënë në pranga dy nga autorët e dyshuar për vrasjen e agjentit të antidrogës në këtë qytet Roland Rexhepi. Ndërkohë policia dyshon se pas tyre mund të fshihen edhe bashkëpunëtorë të tjerë. Nuk jepen të dhëna për motivet e vrasjes, por bëhet e ditur se priten së afërmi dhe arrestime të tjera.

ELBASAN- Policia e Elbasanit ka arritur të kapë dy autorët të dyshuar si vrasës të ish agjentit të antidrogës në këtë qytet Roland Rexhepit. Ata janë Armand Llakaj 33 vjeç nga Elbasani dhe Arben Jaçe 28 vjeç nga Tirana. Ndërsa dyshohet se pas tyre mund të fshihen edhe bashkëpunëtorë të tjerë në këtë krim, policia nuk jep asnjë të dhënë për motivet e vrasjes.
Janë dashur 72 orë hetimesh intensive për të vënë në pranga dy autorët si pjesmarrës në krimin ndaj ish policit që njihej edhe si krahu i djathtë i Edmond Kosenit. Burimet policore thonë se priten së afërmi dhe arrestime të tjera.

Tre ditë më parë ish agjenti i antidrogës Roland Rexhepi i njohur edhe me nofkën “Doda” u qëllua për vdekje me armë zjarri nga persona të maskuar vetëm pak metra larg banesës në lagjen “Vullnetari” në Elbasan.

42 vjecari kishte dalë nga banesa me makinën kur, pak metra më tutje, autorët, 2 persona të maskuar të hipur në një motor kanë qëlluar në drejtim te tij me armë automatik. Në momentin e vrasjes rruga ka qenë me kalimtarë të shumtë. Autorët janë larguar menjëherë me motor, ndërsa 42 vjeçari është transportuar në spitalin e qytetit.

Policia thotë se viktima, ish- agjent i antidrogës nuk ka mundur t’i mbijetojë plagëve dhe ka vdekur pak minuta pasi kishte mbërritur në spital.
Mësohet Roland Rexhepi kishte 3 vjet që ishte larguar nga radhët e policisë për shkak të reformës. Mes kolegëve të tij ai njihej si një ndër figurat kryesore në radhët e agjentëve të antidrogës të cilët kishin marrë pjesë në një sërë operacionesh për goditjen e trafikut të drogës. Pista e hetimit në të cilën është përqëndruar policia e qarkut të Elbasanit është ajo e një hakmarrjeje për shkak të detyrës që ai kishte kryer, ndërsa mësohet se 42 vjeçari pritej të rikthehej sërish në radhët e policisë.  (a.r/news24/balkanweb)

----------


## Brari

Vrasja e "Dodes", pranga dy te dyshuarve 

E Diele, 26 Korrik 2009


ELBASAN - Zbardhet vrasja e Roland Rexhepit ne Elbasan, i njohur si "Doda", ish-krahu i djathte i Drejtorit te Policise se Elbasanit Edmond Koseni ne vitet 1998-2001. Policia e Elbasanit arrestoi dje, dy te dyshuarit si autore te kesaj ngjarjeje. Ata jane Armand Llakaj, 31 vjec, lindur e banues ne Elbasan dhe Arben Jace, 28 vjec, lindur e banues ne Tirane. Hetime e para flasin per nje atentat pas nje konflikti te vjeter, kurse hetohet fort edhe pista e vrasjes per shkak te detyres qe "Doda" ka pasur si punonjes policie. Per arsye hetimore ende nuk behet i ditur shkaku i vrasjes. Por, burime operative te Drejtorise se Policise pohuan se shkak mbetet nje konflikt i vjeter qe ka lidhje me detyren. Nje burim hetimor pohoi mbreme per "Koha Jone" se i dyshuari kryesor ne vrasje mbetet Armand Llakaj, i denuar njehere 8 vjet per vepren penale te bashkepunimit ne vrasje. Behet fjale per vrasjen e nje shtetasi ne vitin 1998 ne Ullishte te Elbasanit, ku drejtesia konkludoi se ishte perfshire Llakaj. 

Ne ate kohe, policine e Elbasanit e drejtonte Edmond Koseni dhe krahet e tij te djathte konsideroheshin "Doda" dhe disa persona te tjere. Koseni mbahet mend per seri operacionesh te suksesshme per kapjen e autoreve te krimeve qe ndodhnin ne ate kohe ne Elbasan, qe shpesh pasoheshin me denoncime per ushtrim dhune. Koseni u akuzua gjeresisht per dhune ne shkalle te larte ndaj qytetareve, sidomos personave qe ai rendom i cilesonte "elemente kontigjente". Madje Amnesty International denoncoi plagosjen deri dhe vdekjen e disa shtetasve per shkak te dhunes, duke identifikuar si te perfshire ne keqtrajtimin e rende fizik, policine e Elbasanit dhe drejtuesin e saj.

***

Sipas uniformave blu, gjate tre diteve te fundit jane shoqeruar ne ambientet e policise me shume se 60 persona, mes te cileve edhe 12 vete, kryesisht te rinj, te cilet i konsideroi si elemente te vlefshem per te zbardhur ngjarjen qe beri buje ne Elbasan. Dy te dyshuarit si autore jane shoqeruar disa here ne komisariat gjate ketyre 72 oreve te fundit. Uniformat blu kane sqaruar dje, se ende nuk eshte arritur te zbardhen shkaqet e vrasjes se Dodes, duke pohuar se vazhdojne te hetohen pistat e krimit me pagese, hakmarrjes per shkak te detyres, etj. Sipas burimeve nga policia, per identifikimin e autoreve te dyshuar, u krye nje pune profesionale e mirefillte, shoqeruare me metodat speciale te hetimit. 

Roland Rexhepi u ekzekutuar rreth ores 08:00 te kater diteve me pare ne lagjen "Vullnetari" ne qytetin Elbasan. Sipas deshmive te mbledhura ne vendin e ngjarjes ka rezultuar se dy persona te maskuar, hipur mbi motor, i kishin zene prite Roland Rexhepit dhe kur ai doli nga banesa e tij per te shkuar ne pune, hapen zjarr me arme duke i marre jeten ne vend. Ne momentin e vrasjes viktima ishte duke nxjerre makinen nga garazhi i tij, perballe shtepise se prinderve, e ndodhur ne katin e trete te pallatit perballe vendin e ngjarjes. Deshmitare per vrasjen ka qene nena e viktimes, e cila po pergatitej per lyerjen e apartamentit. "Doda", per vite me radhe ishte aktiv ne sektorin e Antidroges ne drejtorine policore te Elbasanit, por prej afro dy vjetesh nuk ishte me ne radhet e policise pasi u be pjese e punonjesve te policise qe iu nenshtruan reformes. Ai ishte i njohur ne qytetin e Elbasanit si krahu i djathte i ish-drejtorit te Policise se qarkut Elbasan, Edmond Koseni, ne vitet 1998-2001. Ne cilesine e proves materiale policia ka bllokuar nje automatik model 56 kalibri 7.62 mm, dy maska, nje furgon mallrash i tipit "Renault" pa targa, nje motor me ngjyre te zeze e markes Lifan pa targa, 13 gezhoja fisheku model 56 e kalibrit 7.62 mm dhe nje aparat celular i tipit Samsung.



Provat 

Policia e Elbasanit ka ne cilesine e provave materiale nje arme tip pistolete, nje skafander motori dhe nje kapuc i zi ne forme maske i hapur ne pjesen e syve. Po ashtu ne vendin e ngjarjes u gjeten dhe disa gezhoja, te dala nga arma e krimit. 


--

bravo policia..

----------

